# 2 x 200A service, mixed use



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not the most experienced guy here and I could use some advice.
The place was built as a two-story house but now commercial downstairs.
I assume I now can't use 310.15(B) and have to size service conductors by 310.16 = 600kcmil copper. Correct? Any advantage to parallel conductors?
Am I better off buying a ready made 2 meter combination panel or running the mast to a gutter/raceway and setting two single meter combination panels under that?
If I go with the gutter/raceway do I put a ground bar in there to connect the GEC and POCO neutral or do I connect them in a panel as usual?
I've never built a multiple meter service before if you haven't figured that out.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

joe cool said:


> I'm not the most experienced guy here and I could use some advice.
> The place was built as a two-story house but now commercial downstairs.
> I assume I now can't use 310.15(B) and have to size service conductors by 310.16 = 600kcmil copper. Correct? Any advantage to parallel conductors?
> Am I better off buying a ready made 2 meter combination panel or running the mast to a gutter/raceway and setting two single meter combination panels under that?
> ...



How about some more info like how far are your panels going to be away from meter etc. Describe what you have there are many ways to do things. Some cheaper than others.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

First you need a load calculation for each occupancy then you can figure out what size the service will need to be. I'd not run 600 kcmil copper but parrallel up the runs to get what you need on the service. So load calc first or are you just putting a 400 amp service in and calling it good? Next, distance to panels. Is there going to be a house panel? You may need three meters.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

Meters and distribution panels to be together on the building exterior right below the overhead service drop, less than a 20' run of service entrance conductors.
Suggestions as to how to keep the cost down would be appreciated, I think I'm looking at $1500 in material right now.
Load calc? Tricky. This place is one of those California legal medical marijuana establishments. I'm not privy to the details but I imagine they are going to stock it with high wattage lights until the circuits trip. 2 x 200A is the most the new services guy at the POCO would give up of the existing transformer.


----------

